# Just Had a (Far Too) Long Talk with My Neighbour....



## CalgaryPT (Jun 15, 2021)

Let's see...how can I sum it up?


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 15, 2021)

Well I am much better at Xbox since I got mine and if I ever get lost I can be returned to my owners like the cat
Be nice if you could log on to computers with your mind maybe a future upgrade??


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 15, 2021)

Sooo....what is the story? Is he insinuating that a COVID vaccine is really a microchip? Or is he saying that we are not worthy of a value of a chip? Should we ever enter that sci fi world we actually get microchipped. I get my dogs microchipped and obviously feel it is worth it.....

As long as my wife can't track me....

And why would I give a fart enough to want to change his mind.....?

Is he just a wingnut? Sorry, that sounds like a real question...

@CalgaryPT I think I might have been tempted to talk to him too....but then seriously regretted that decision later......


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 15, 2021)

My point was my neighbour is nuts. He believes everything is a conspiracy, together with the rumour that Bill Gates has planted microchips in the vaccine(s) to control us all.

I wouldn't waste a microchip on my neighbour either, which is the point of the meme. Some people aren't worth having an intelligent conversation with, and certainly aren't worth microchipping. There's nothing intelligent in their head worth controlling.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 15, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> My point was my neighbour is nuts. He believes everything is a conspiracy, together with the rumour that Bill Gates has planted microchips in the vaccine(s) to control us all.
> 
> I wouldn't waste a microchip on my neighbour either, which is the point of the meme. Some people aren't worth having an intelligent conversation with, and certainly aren't worth microchipping. There's nothing intelligent in their head worth controlling.


I was taught at a young age that when you have the chance for an intelligent conversation, take the opportunity. Not so much that people are stupid as much as there’s only so many “how’s the crops looking” or “heard it might rain tomorrow” conversations you can have


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 15, 2021)

My best friend of 40 years fell for all this conspiracy crap about 3 years ago. You name it, Bill and Hillary are pedophile satanists, Trudeau is a muslim communist trying to institute Sharia law, Christia Freeland is controlled by George Soros,  the Deep State is controlled by Charles Schwab, Bill Gates and George Soros, Gates and the microchip vaccine, Biden stole the election, Alex Jones deciphered the Georgia guidestones, Sandy Hook was all child actors, Twin towers was a false flag job, covid is just the flu. Everything except Flat Earth. The latest is that the airlines are going to NOT allow vaccinated passengers because of the liability regarding increased risk of blood clots. The beauty of that one is the airline they give as an example is Pan AM. They went bankrupt 30 years ago, lol. 
It's nice to think that these people are just a bunch of loons but my buddy was a pretty regular guy for most of his life. Lately though.....
When I called him to tell him my mother died in December from covid in a care home in Regina along with 42 of her friends he said it was just a bad flu thinning out the old folks.
We don't talk much these days


----------



## Tom O (Jun 15, 2021)

Is his name DICK?


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 15, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Is his name DICK?


I've called him worse.


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 15, 2021)

Ouch....yep...the world has it share of those I affectionately sum up as "nutbars". Unfortunately, they think they are the nut free versions and we all are the blind, gullible ones....

Makes some days interesting.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 15, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> My best friend of 40 years fell for all this conspiracy crap about 3 years ago. You name it, Bill and Hillary are pedophile satanists, Trudeau is a muslim communist trying to institute Sharia law, Christia Freeland is controlled by George Soros,  the Deep State is controlled by Charles Schwab, Bill Gates and George Soros, Gates and the microchip vaccine, Biden stole the election, Alex Jones deciphered the Georgia guidestones, Sandy Hook was all child actors, Twin towers was a false flag job, covid is just the flu. Everything except Flat Earth. The latest is that the airlines are going to NOT allow vaccinated passengers because of the liability regarding increased risk of blood clots. The beauty of that one is the airline they give as an example is Pan AM. They went bankrupt 30 years ago, lol.
> It's nice to think that these people are just a bunch of loons but my buddy was a pretty regular guy for most of his life. Lately though.....
> When I called him to tell him my mother died in December from covid in a care home in Regina along with 42 of her friends he said it was just a bad flu thinning out the old folks.
> We don't talk much these days


Epstein on suicide watch is kinda suspicious 

But I agree there’s a lot to question.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 15, 2021)

Completely unrelated.... or maaaaybe not.... LOL. I learned something at ~2:57 about the scale of current nanotransistors. They just HAD to put that visual relative sizing que in there huh.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 15, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> M... together with the rumour that Bill Gates has planted microchips in the vaccine(s) to control us all...


I'm more concerned that I got jabbed with Vista instead of Win-7. Oh No!
Random question, any of you guys having eye issues certain time of day - kinda like a dark blue haze with maybe white horizontal streaks?


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 15, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Completely unrelated.... or maaaaybe not.... LOL. I learned something at ~2:57 about the scale of current nanotransistors. They just HAD to put that visual relative sizing que in there huh.


Well, they have been injecting identity chips into dogs for years.....
Makes sense though. I'm really more concerned about tracking down my dog than finding most people


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Brent H (Jun 15, 2021)

The problem is, folks and families that need to “carry on” are not the “computer elite” not the rich, famous or anyone really notable, it’s the folks on forums like this that “DO” - people that solve the issues and “LIVE”.    @CalgaryPT that is sad you have a nut bar for a neighbour.  Hopefully he stocks lots of canned goods for you after the apocalypse- HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

Ya, I have a neighbor that's digging his heels in about getting vaccinated, why I don't know.  Maybe I should tell him about the 1M lottery


----------



## DPittman (Jun 15, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ya, I have a neighbor that's digging his heels in about getting vaccinated, why I don't know.  Maybe I should tell him about the 1M lottery


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-vaccination-rates-education-correlation-1.6063373


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

DPittman said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-vaccination-rates-education-correlation-1.6063373



Ya, the latest carrot is one of three chances to win a Million.  I guess the AB gov wants this done and over with.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 15, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> I was taught at a young age that when you have the chance for an intelligent conversation, take the opportunity. Not so much that people are stupid as much as there’s only so many “how’s the crops looking” or “heard it might rain tomorrow” conversations you can have


Very true. Having said this my family physician has told me for years that 75% of people are stupid. I thought about this for many years, then told him recently that I felt he was wrong.

It's closer to 90%.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 15, 2021)

CalgaryPT - sounds like you were trying to have an intelligent conversation with an unarmed man.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 15, 2021)

But Bill Gates and others like him control us already. Ever heard of Windows? 

What about mass media / social media - any attempt at competition is deemed "Chinese spying" - like Chinese care to spy on us - they spy like our governments - on people they rule. 

Only company cough spying is CISCO yet we ban Hauwei - maybe b/c these bastards not only copy but also started (horror) to innovate and (horror) are doing a good job so much so they are now world leader? 

I agree, closer to 90% or more are stupid. Well, then again, certain dictator summed up democracy as a system where two idiots outvote the smart one - implying 66%.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 15, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> My best friend of 40 years fell for all this conspiracy crap about 3 years ago. You name it, Bill and Hillary are pedophile satanists, Trudeau is a muslim communist trying to institute Sharia law, Christia Freeland is controlled by George Soros,  the Deep State is controlled by Charles Schwab, Bill Gates and George Soros, Gates and the microchip vaccine, Biden stole the election, Alex Jones deciphered the Georgia guidestones, Sandy Hook was all child actors, Twin towers was a false flag job, covid is just the flu. Everything except Flat Earth. The latest is that the airlines are going to NOT allow vaccinated passengers because of the liability regarding increased risk of blood clots. The beauty of that one is the airline they give as an example is Pan AM. They went bankrupt 30 years ago, lol.
> It's nice to think that these people are just a bunch of loons but my buddy was a pretty regular guy for most of his life. Lately though.....
> When I called him to tell him my mother died in December from covid in a care home in Regina along with 42 of her friends he said it was just a bad flu thinning out the old folks.
> We don't talk much these days


First of all...so sorry about your mom. It's never easy to lose a parent, worse yet to a pandemic. So please accept all our condolences on the forum.

As for you neighbour, I'm also sorry to hear this, which is completely out of character for me. I normally wouldn't have the time of day for wackadoodles like this. But as I get older and I have seen sane people do an about-face on the reality highway. Not sure if it is old age, a tramadic event, or a series of medical issues that alter their personality. But I'm seeing it more and more. I am trying to hold my tongue most of the time—other than to tell them they are wrong and the responsible thing to do is educate themselves without falling victim to religion, conspiracy theories or other bias. Sounds good in writing, but it's tough to communicate this verbally w/o calling them a dumba**.

Both my wife and I have been deeply disappointed by friends and family during the course of this crisis for their opinions and actions. The fact that the AB Government is holding a lottery is acknowledgement that you can't win some people over with science and facts; however, bribing them with a free lottery is still a win if they get vaccinated. A _sad win_, but one for the greater good I suppose.

I've depressed myself writing this—time to go back to the shop.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 15, 2021)

I had the microchip,conversation with a micro-brained co-worker. I asked him how the nurse at the vaccination clinic knew which ID chip to use, and how they could be sorted out inside the vaccine vial?

When I get my second shot in a couple of weeks I’m going to ask the nurse, might need to ask a supervisor.

Think of the average person, think how often they seem to be stupid, and then realize that, statistically, half the people you meet will be stupider.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 15, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Some people aren't worth having an intelligent conversation with



sad, but more true than ever.

These people are suffering from a form of brainwashing.  Studies show if you hear the same things over and over again, the probability increases that you will believe it, and sadly, it is the same across the entire IQ range. Listen enough, and it becomes a near certainty.  No one is completely immune.  sad to say.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 16, 2021)

whydontu said:


> I had the microchip,conversation with a micro-brained co-worker. I asked him how the nurse at the vaccination clinic knew which ID chip to use, and how they could be sorted out inside the vaccine vial?


I can’t imagine what would be going through my mind during this conversation, other than…

“Paddle faster. I hear banjos.”


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 16, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> First of all...so sorry about your mom. It's never easy to lose a parent, worse yet to a pandemic. So please accept all our condolences on the forum.
> 
> As for you neighbour, I'm also sorry to hear this, which is completely out of character for me. I normally wouldn't have the time of day for wackadoodles like this. But as I get older and I have seen sane people do an about-face on the reality highway. Not sure if it is old age, a tramadic event, or a series of medical issues that alter their personality. But I'm seeing it more and more. I am trying to hold my tongue most of the time—other than to tell them they are wrong and the responsible thing to do is educate themselves without falling victim to religion, conspiracy theories or other bias. Sounds good in writing, but it's tough to communicate this verbally w/o calling them a dumba**.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## BMW Rider (Jun 16, 2021)

Those people who believe this whole pandemic was a conspiracy orchestrated by governments clearly have a much higher opinion of the intelligence and skill of our government than I do.

Remember, never argue with an idiot, they will just drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## terry_g (Jun 16, 2021)

There has been a lot of conflicting information on the media about Covid and the vaccines.
I'm fairly sure my wife and myself both had Covid in April of 2020. We both had all the 
symptoms which lasted about ten days. We recovered and stayed home for another 
few days. 
I read an article a few weeks back where doctors were questioning the government why
people were not having antibody tests before giving them the vaccine. There are risks to 
taking any vaccine and why would it be given to people that do not need it especially 
when there is not enough vaccine to go around.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 16, 2021)

terry_g said:


> why would it be given to people that do not need it



@terry_g There is a simple medical answer.  If you take one of the mRNA vaccines such a Phizer, it trains your system to respond differently than for a specific strain of COVID19.  If you get the original COVID19, your have almost no immunity to the delta strain, for instance.  If you have had both your shots for Pfizer, you would have around 70% immunity to the delta variant, as well as 95+% immunity to the original COVID19.  If you got the delta variant, the same is true for the original strain, with slightly different percentages.


----------



## Crosche (Jun 16, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> My best friend of 40 years fell for all this conspiracy crap about 3 years ago. You name it, Bill and Hillary are pedophile satanists, Trudeau is a muslim communist trying to institute Sharia law, Christia Freeland is controlled by George Soros,  the Deep State is controlled by Charles Schwab, Bill Gates and George Soros, Gates and the microchip vaccine, Biden stole the election, Alex Jones deciphered the Georgia guidestones, Sandy Hook was all child actors, Twin towers was a false flag job, covid is just the flu. Everything except Flat Earth. The latest is that the airlines are going to NOT allow vaccinated passengers because of the liability regarding increased risk of blood clots. The beauty of that one is the airline they give as an example is Pan AM. They went bankrupt 30 years ago, lol.
> It's nice to think that these people are just a bunch of loons but my buddy was a pretty regular guy for most of his life. Lately though.....
> When I called him to tell him my mother died in December from covid in a care home in Regina along with 42 of her friends he said it was just a bad flu thinning out the old folks.
> We don't talk much these days




Sounds like he is a victim of social media; chalk full of simple answers for desperate people who yearn for a simpler way of life. Social media has made made almost everything seem untrustworthy. I know some people who you could read the ingredient label on a jar of peanut butter to and they would disbelieve it. Money might make the world go around, but it's trust that holds the world together and allows us to build complex societies.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 16, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> My best friend of 40 years fell for all this conspiracy crap about 3 years ago. You name it, Bill and Hillary are pedophile satanists, Trudeau is a muslim communist trying to institute Sharia law, Christia Freeland is controlled by George Soros,  the Deep State is controlled by Charles Schwab, Bill Gates and George Soros, Gates and the microchip vaccine,



It would be interesting for Freeland to be controlled by Soros. Soros is a Jew. Freeland is a granddaughter of a Nazi. Freeland grandfather was chief editor of a newspaper in occupied Poland. Before Soviets moved in Nazi authorities moved him to Germany proper. Hard to deny ... given that its ... well ... in writing. Did not stop Freeland whom said that her grandfather fought the Nazis... from the inside? She is one of the so called unrepeated Nazis, children / grandchildren whom never denounced role of their ancestors in the Holocaust. 
See https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...was-editor-of-nazi-newspaper/article34236881/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krakivs'ki_Visti

Newspaper was distributed primarily in the East and I am sure it had a role in the death of over 1million Poles - most of them Jews. 

Then again, today in Ukraine Nazis are seen as "freedom fighters" - they even have statues to Stephan Bandera - one of the authors of the Holocaust. They have SS cemetery next to monuments. There is even SS cross in Ontario - on private land. All this and... surprise... President of Ukraine is a Jew. So maybe I am just ranting and conspiracy theory is plausible?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 16, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> @terry_g There is a simple medical answer.  If you take one of the mRNA vaccines such a Phizer, it trains your system to respond differently than for a specific strain of COVID19.  If you get the original COVID19, your have almost no immunity to the delta strain, for instance.  If you have had both your shots for Pfizer, you would have around 70% immunity to the delta variant, as well as 95+% immunity to the original COVID19.  If you got the delta variant, the same is true for the original strain, with slightly different percentages.



A good vaccine accounts for multiple vectors - so a virus would have to change multiple things about it in order to go around it. 

Virus is going now for mostly brute force approach - it is decreasing the amount of the viral agent needed to infect. 

A vaccine makes your immune system stronger by teaching it to recognize the enemy from different angles BUT if your immune system was weak due to say age a much "stronger" virus, such as Delta variant may still overpower it and lead to death. 

We see what Epsilon variant brings and future ones. It is almost certain virus will escape the vaccine(s). BUT it is not hard to quickly re-formulate current vaccine against new "similar" threat. We just need to be ready like UK - with 3 brand new factories already making vaccines. Of course under our current PM we are a bit domed as he does not get "preparation". 

We also may need a booster shot soon - probably within a year. That booster may be modified against latest variants. It is unlikely we get rid of this COVID thing in the next decade. Worse, we may have a new COVID come around, for which Canada is not prepared much better then in 2020.


----------

